# stump grinder



## ewoolsey (Apr 6, 2009)

the guy i bought out his tree bussiness from has a old stump grinder, maybe 20 years old, no name on it , its green, with 16 hp, kohler motor , model # k341t, it needs new teeth, dose any body know what it is ? and were do i get the teeth for it ? he said were he got teeth for it closed, it will also need a new belt soon , he wants $ 1000, extra for it , he payed $ 2,500 15 years ago used, what do you think , has some newer parts ,new tires .


----------



## Pa Tree guy (Apr 7, 2009)

Is it the kind you swing side to side with your arms I have one like that it is a Pro-mark. It is green and the cutter wheel is back by the handle


----------



## ewoolsey (Apr 7, 2009)

Pa Tree guy said:


> Is it the kind you swing side to side with your arms I have one like that it is a Pro-mark. It is green and the cutter wheel is back by the handle


 yes, the cutter wheel is out in front by 4 feet or so , it has 13 small half inch cutters on the wheel.


----------



## Pa Tree guy (Apr 7, 2009)

eBay Store - brush chipper knives: stump grinder teeth, wood ...Buy stump grinder teeth and wood cutter knives items from brush chipper knives eBay Store. We also sell promark stump grinder, PROMARK brush chipper items ...
stores.shop.ebay.com/GABDON-INDUSTRIES__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_sasiZ1 - 102k 

looks like these guys sell parts for promark try them.GABDON INDUSTRIES


----------



## Pa Tree guy (Apr 7, 2009)

Current Category : Stump Grinder Parts > Stump Cutting Teeth ... Fits most models -- Rayco, Vermeer, Bandit, Dosko, Promark, Stump Humper, Stumpman, etc. ...
www.newagearbor.com


----------



## ewoolsey (Apr 7, 2009)

Pa Tree guy said:


> Current Category : Stump Grinder Parts > Stump Cutting Teeth ... Fits most models -- Rayco, Vermeer, Bandit, Dosko, Promark, Stump Humper, Stumpman, etc. ...
> www.newagearbor.com


 thanks for the info.


----------



## ewoolsey (Apr 7, 2009)

Pa Tree guy said:


> Current Category : Stump Grinder Parts > Stump Cutting Teeth ... Fits most models -- Rayco, Vermeer, Bandit, Dosko, Promark, Stump Humper, Stumpman, etc. ...
> www.newagearbor.com


any body in the usa sell them?


----------



## Lumberjacked (Apr 7, 2009)

$2500 15 years ago and now wants $1000?? It reminds me of this saying...how does it go...oh yeah! "pound sand" Save the $1000 and put it toward a nice used one made this decade when you have the ching.


----------



## Ozarkie01 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lumberjacked is right, don't waste your money. By the time you get it in shape to work for you, you could have bought a lot newer and better machine than that. Ebay is full of good machines under $3-4k.

Walk away from that one!


----------



## Ozarkie01 (Apr 8, 2009)

I would suggest you find the nearest service center for whatever type of machine (Carlton, Rayco, Vermeer, etc.) and go with that unless you feel like you can handle servicing the machine yourself. One more thing, don't go less than a 27 h.p. engine, you'll beat yourself and the machine to death otherwise.

Good Hunting.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pa Tree guy said:


> Is it the kind you swing side to side with your arms I have one like that it is a Pro-mark. It is green and the cutter wheel is back by the handle



:agree2:tom trees


----------



## ewoolsey (Apr 8, 2009)

*cuttes*

thanks , i may have to pass on it , i can not find the cutters for it , been looking on the web, they round shafted about 2' long , half inch cutters, all i find is square shafts, this stump grinder has not been used that much,, i live in a rural area , i don't think i could pay for a high dollar grinder ? my father- in- law was going to pay for it, just had to do his 18 stumps for it.


----------

